# Nvidia 6600 Unknow Symbol

## evilripper

Ho installato i driver per nvidia seguendo la documentazione ufficiale ma non mi riesce il modprobe! 

FATAL:error inserting nvidia [...]/nvidia.ko unknow symbol in module or [...]

 :Sad:   :Sad: 

Ho pensato di aver sbagliato i settaggi del kernel e allora ho ricompilato seguendo questa questa guida

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/nvidia-guide.xml

ma non ho risolto niente e se greppo il dmesg su nvidia mi da unknow symbol su tutti gli agp(agp_bind_memory etc...)

la versione del kernel e' la 2.6.19-gentoo-r5

Dove sbaglio?

----------

## crisandbea

 *evilripper wrote:*   

> Ho installato i driver per nvidia seguendo la documentazione ufficiale ma non mi riesce il modprobe! 
> 
> FATAL:error inserting nvidia [...]/nvidia.ko unknow symbol in module or [...]
> 
>  
> ...

 

ma 

```
greep nvidia
```

 dove lo fai??

----------

## evilripper

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Dopo che mi sono loggato faccio

dmesg | grep nvidia

volevo far partire kde e mi sono accorto che non era presente Xorg(che poi da cd live non dovrebbe installarla(ho fatto l'installazione dal tool grafico)?)

cmq faccio l'emerge di xorg, lo configuro e non va perche' mi dice che non trova manco uno screens... in quanto mi ero dimenticato di installare i driver nvidia.

Comunque non riesco a capire che ha! boh!

l'anno scorso l'avevo installata su un k-7 800 con la gforce2 e non mi aveva dato alcun problema... ma sicuramente ho sbagliato io qualche settaggio nel kernel pero' boh!

ciao

----------

## crisandbea

 *evilripper wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   
> 
> ma 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

hai seguito la guida di installazione di xorg  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml???   se non ti trova lo screen quel problema puoi risolverso inserendo in xorg.conf anziche nvidia metti vesa.  dopo di che lanci X, e da li ti installi tutti i driver che vuoi.

ciao

----------

## evilripper

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hai seguito la guida di installazione di xorg  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml???   se non ti trova lo screen quel problema puoi risolverso inserendo in xorg.conf anziche nvidia metti vesa.  dopo di che lanci X, e da li ti installi tutti i driver che vuoi.
> 
> ciao

 

si ho seguito anche quella guida e ho provato a mettere vesa ma non va!!!!! 

grrrrrr!

grazie per le risposte!

ciao

ps

mi ero dimenticato una cosa che forse puo' essere importante che la sto installando in un virtualpc e quindi 

puo' essere quello skifo di VMWare?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *evilripper wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   
> 
> hai seguito la guida di installazione di xorg  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml???   se non ti trova lo screen quel problema puoi risolverso inserendo in xorg.conf anziche nvidia metti vesa.  dopo di che lanci X, e da li ti installi tutti i driver che vuoi.
> 
> ciao 
> ...

 

diciamo che t sei dimenticato una cosa relativamente importante, comunque io ne ho installate 3-4 gentoo in VMware, e ti posso garantire che vanno benissimo.   devi seguire la procedura di installazione standard di gentoo....

posta magari il tuo /etc/X11/xorg.conf

ciao

----------

## Scen

 *evilripper wrote:*   

> mi ero dimenticato una cosa che forse puo' essere importante che la sto installando in un virtualpc e quindi 
> 
> puo' essere quello skifo di VMWare?  

 

Non penso c'entri niente.

Prova così (da console come utente root, senza X in esecuzione):

controlla che il modulo nvidia NON sia caricato

```
rmmod -v nvidia
```

verifica che il symlink /usr/src/linux punti ai sorgenti del kernel che stai utilizzando o vuoi utilizzare

rimuovi i moduli del kernel che stai utilizzando o che vuoi utilizzare (ATTENZIONE)

```

rm -frv /lib/modules/<versione-kernel>/*

```

ricompila il kernel e reinstalla i moduli (e copia l'immagine del kernel nel solito posto)

Installa i driver (consigliate le versione >=1.0.9631)

```
emerge nvidia-drivers
```

ricompila eventuali moduli esterni (alsa-driver, ecc..)

riavvia con il nuovo kernel appena compilato

carica il modulo nvidiae e controlla da dmesg se è andato tutto liscio

come hai già giustamente fatto, segui la guida Gentoo nVidia per controllare la configurazione di X.Org

----------

## evilripper

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [*]rimuovi i moduli del kernel che stai utilizzando o che vuoi utilizzare (ATTENZIONE)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

porca p******** ho fatto il danno ho cappellato non ho messo /*   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

edit: peggio mi sa che ho fatto qualcosa del genere rm -frv / /lib/modules/<versione-kernel>/*  ma sono troppo rincoglionito!  :Rolling Eyes: 

che devo fare ora? 

installo tutto da 0?  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

Riaggiornero' il post per eventuali novita'!!

per ora grazie a tutti!

ciao

----------

## Scen

 *evilripper wrote:*   

> edit: peggio mi sa che ho fatto qualcosa del genere rm -frv / /lib/modules/<versione-kernel>/*

 

Azzz.....  Hai lanciato il comando di distruzione totale  :Rolling Eyes: 

Può succedere (ci passano in molti  :Wink:  ), l'importante è fare esperienza dei propri sbagli  :Cool: 

 *evilripper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> che devo fare ora? 
> 
> installo tutto da 0?      
> ...

 

Se non avevi nessun backup, penso sia l'unica soluzione  :Confused: 

----------

## noppy

io ho un po' di macchine in VMWare , pero' non puoi installare i driver video della scheda reale in quanto lui installa una specie di scheda video S3 virtuale all'interno del pc emulato (mi pare sia una S3 ma non ricordo alla perfezione) infatti installando i tool vmware dentro la macchina ti mette anche i driver video (questo almeno sotto winzozz , personalmente non uso grafica se posso) sotto X esiste la scheda video vmware con il parametro VIDEO_CARDS="vmware" pero' non ho mai fatto test di gentoo all'interno di un pc virtuale (in genere dentro i pc virtuali installo Debian visto che ricompilare i pacchetti per ottimizzarli in una macchina virtuale non mi pare abbia molto senso a mia opinione )

----------

## Scen

 *evilripper wrote:*   

> mi ero dimenticato una cosa che forse puo' essere importante che la sto installando in un virtualpc e quindi 
> 
> puo' essere quello skifo di VMWare?  

 

[Peter Griffin mode ON]Cacchio...[Peter Griffin mode OFF], mi era sfuggito questo dettaglio  :Rolling Eyes: 

A questo punto quoto in pieno quanto ti ha scritto noppy.

----------

